# Textfeld ausgabe



## raZed (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo erst ma  und tolles Forum habter hir ,

so ich hab glei mal en paar fragen. Hab hir mal folgendes Applet.

   1. Warum macht man da eigenlich "public void init() {}" was bedeutet das?
   2. Wie kann ich etwas, das in das Textfeld eingegeben wurde ausgeben?



```
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Textfeld extends Applet {

  public void paint( Graphics g ) {

    g.setColor( Color.blue );
    g.drawString( "Bitte Namen eingeben:", 30, 30 );
    g.drawImage( img1, 30, 50, this );

  }

  Image img1;

  public void init() {

    img1 = getImage( getCodeBase(), "images/Test1.jpg" );

    TextField tf1 = new TextField( "Name", 25 );
    add( tf1 );

  }

}
```


M.f.G.

raZed


----------



## razed (6. Mai 2005)

bei public void init() {} meine ich das INIT


----------



## Sky (6. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei public void init() {} meine ich das INIT



Lies doch einfach mal in der API nach:
Called by the browser or applet viewer to inform this applet that it has been loaded into the system. It is always called before the first time that the start method is called. 
A subclass of Applet should override this method if it has initialization to perform. For example, an applet with threads would use the init method to create the threads and the destroy method to kill them. 

The implementation of this method provided by the Applet class does nothing.


----------



## Student (6. Mai 2005)

Neben diesem hier:
:arrow: http://jforum.de/showthread.php?t=1246
existiert der Beitrag zumindest noch in einem anderen Forum.

Eventuell entscheidest Du Dich mal. Egal, wo Du fragst .. die Leute helfen Dir gerne, aber Du musst Ihnen auch zeigen, dass Du das auch möchtest. :?

Grüße Ben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mai 2005)

Wenn du ein Applet schreibst, sollte die init()-Methode, die in der Klasse Applet implementiert ist überschrieben werden, um die Komponenten des Applets zu initialisieren. Die Methode gehört zum Lebenszyklus eines Applets, wird vom Browser aufgerufen und informiert das Applet darüber, dass es geladen wurde und mit der Ausführung beginnen kann.

Informationen, die in ein Textfeld eingegben wurden, kannst du so auslesen.

```
String eingabe = tf1.getText();
```
Aber das steht auch alles in der API-Doc.
Den String kannst du dann nach Belieben weiter verarbeiten.


----------

